# Visualizing proposed budget cuts



## SENC (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe you've all seen this, but I found it pretty powerful.

http://www.wimp.com/budgetcuts/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Might as well look for $400,000,000 to cut... Otherwise, they're gonna have to buy a $2000 pair of government approved wire cutters...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 29, 2014)

I've seen other things like that before. 100,000,000 sounds like a ton of money but in the scheme of things compared to 3,500,000,000,000 it's hardly anything.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess closing the white house for little kids to go visit wasn't big enough cuts? I can think of some cuts that would better this country, prob the world for that matter. 

we are so on our way to a society just like the movie idiocracy and I am ashamed to even admit I watched that movie!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2014)

GOOD way to visualize.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

If I understand our money system - and I am sure I do - none of that really matters. Not only is Obama's (or any president regardless of party affiliation) timeless political trick, as pointed out in the video, nothing more than a red herring designed to keep us looking at his left hand while he does his skullduggery with the right, but the video is also nothing more than a red herring as well even if the producers don't realize it. 

Can anyone explain why? No long detailed dissertation about fiat currency, fractional reserve banking, the gold standard, Keynesian vs Austrian economics is needed. Suffice to say that the debt and the deficit are both a magic show and leave it at that. But, illustrations like the one in the video do allow for a fun way to enjoy the circus and bread. 

It's not _"all about the money"_ as they say, my own saying is that _it's all about the funny money_. If you don't believe me just ask Saddam Hussein and Moammar Ghadaffi - just two of the latest in a long line of leaders of sovereign nations that have been killed because they tried to protect their money system from those with the real power. It's said that governments are run by corporations not voters. That may be true but the gloabal corporations are beholden to a higher power as well. 

It's not conspiracy theory it's consipracy fact. Do you really think they get together once every year just to play cricket and have tea and crumpets? Everyone by now knows about the Bilderberg meetings but since CNN & FOX tell us it's all innocuous then that must be true. I don't follow any of this stuff any more but I started getting interested in and studying it in the late 80s, when it was very hard to even get any info at all of any kind. We had things called libraires, and books, and newsletters, and even our own meetings in Dallas - we were the kooks (and still are) but ain't it funny how large percentage of people are closet kooks these days?

I only try to live my life in my own little world now and not try to shout things from the roof tops - but it's still amusing for me to see videos like this that perpetuate the shell games of economics and politics to keep us baffled. I'm glad you posted it Jeff it gave me a chance to reveal the true depth of my kookiness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2014)

brown down said:


> ...I am ashamed to even admit I watched that movie!!



Ashamed? I love that movie, and I quote it often... The montage where they allow for the time elapsed is probably a pretty accurate look into our future.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

I've never even heard of that movie before - I just watched the trailer . . . it looks hilarious! Gonna see if Netflix has it and watch it this weekend hopefully.


----------



## brown down (Jul 1, 2014)

its stupid humor at its best. I am not ashamed, I guess that was the wrong choice of word. you have to have that mindset to watch it, which I do hahahahah it is a funny movie. more ashamed that a majority of our society are depicted in this film lol 

if you really sit down and think about the money system as a whole, from the banks to taxes. it may possibly be the finest way to enslave its people. when we got off gold and silver backing the dollar, that piece of paper was worth just that! most, either don't know that or fail to realize that no matter what the paper says on it it not worth anything without some physical value...I don't know how we crawl out of the hole when the mass populous are a bunch of absolute fools. how did we ever allow corporations to run our country. we need a complete bowel flush of our system if you ask me! this is where I compare our logic to this movie. say state spending for schools, I know this because not only does my sister work as a teacher but my cousin is a principle and multiple friends are teachers as well. if they are granted said amount say 60,000 a year and I am sure thats on the light side for whatever books, computers ect... they HAVE TO SPEND THAT MONEY or they won't get any the following year? have these A$$holes ever heard of saving.. good god I should be a rocket scientist!! and I vote that the new money system should be based on burl once we flush the political bowels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2014)

Burl instead of dollars? That would make  the richest man on Earth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Burl instead of dollars? That would make  the richest man on Earth!




I'm a greedy little duck-errr I mean 

About all the above - Life is way too short to worry about it- we will go on and something will happen but the one thing I do know for SURE is neither side gives a tinkers damn what I think ...................... so I will go back to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> neither side gives a tinkers damn



Without looking it up, most people couldn't tell you how the term _tinker's dam_ originated. Stop showing your age you  fart or we'll have to put you on _the cart_.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Without looking it up, most people couldn't tell you how the term _tinker's dam_ originated. Stop showing your age you  fart or we'll have to put you on _the cart_.




Hell I gotta show my age once in a while....................

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

